# Do we have a "Know Your Algae" thread?



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I've found this to be very useful: PlantGeek.net - Algae: An Overview

What does your algae look like? Your best shot at a description, or even better a photo and folks here can usually give you lots of advice.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link!

Here's a picture of my alge on the leaves of my swords:


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

Any chance of getting you to post some of your parameters like NO3 & PO4, KH & PH?. Without knowing I will say you need to raise Phosphates (PO4).


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't have a test kit for PO4, so I'll have to pick one of those up.

The other parameters are:
NO3: 0
KH: 4
PH: 6.8


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Is your tank a fairly new set-up? I can't make out the colour of the algae in that pic, but it looks like it could be the usual brown algae that most tanks go through while establishing and balancing out.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes it's been running for less than a month. The algae seems to be pretty green, not brown, do you think I should just wait it out and see what happens?


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I think I would do tests, as suggested, and make sure your parameters are where you want them and all conditions are optimal for the plants to outcompete the algae. I'm far from the expert on these matters though, so as to any actual solution I would wait for the more experienced members to come along and offer up advice.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

Looks like spot algae to me. I see it sprinkled all over the Sword.

Lissette :wink:


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll pick up a phosphate test kit tomorrow and get some readings.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok I picked up a phosphate test kit today and it seems my PO4 levels are 0.5ppm.

Is that good, bad, or indifferent?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Usually we all shoot for 1-2ppms of PO4 and 10-20ppms of NO3. This is a ball park and just the tip of the ice berg. You might want to read up on EI and PPS. They both give a great idea of what plants need to thrive. roud: 
jB


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks, I guess I've got some homework for tonight...


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok I've spent a couple hours searching around and I'm a little stumped...

From what I can understand, EI has something to do with dry ferts (which are hard to find up here) but I still don't have any idea what PPS is.

Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump for today.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't answer your EI questions, but I do know you can order dry ferts from www.gregwatson.com for delivery to Canada. Or, here is a Canadian source, which is the one I use: http://members.shaw.ca/rhodri/ And you can also try hydroponics stores.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks for the link!

I would order from Greg as he seems to really know his stuff and supports this community well but I noticed a few things couldn't be shipped across the border.
I'll give the other shop a try.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.hydroponics.com/


----------

